# Proportioning Valve on 68 GTO



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

For those of you running headers, have you had any problems with the proportioning valve? I bled my breaks before I took my car out for it's first drive in 19 years. The breaks were fine before I left but about 5 mins into driving it I noticed the breaks were getting spongy. I know the valve is way to close to the headers and I will be removing the headers in the future but for now I need to know if any has encountered this problem and had to relocate their valve and if so to where. I have attached a pic of my set up as I bought the car.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Dean


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yepper, guilty as charged on my 69. I moved mine from the inside of the driver side frame rail to the top of it.
Also, unless 68's and 69's are different, that's not a proportioning valve. It's a distribution block. There's a plunger in the middle between the two chambers that slides to one side if the pressures aren't equal and activates the brake warning light.

Bear


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes Sir you are correct. In the future I will be converting the car to 4 will disc and I'll be using the Ram Air exhaust manifolds to help with clearance and fitment issues. 

Thanks for the help Bear.


----------

